# Old Lady Costume Ideas. Challenge, no money



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Goodwill / Salvation Army!!!!!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

My closet.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

OH MAN!!!! This is the easiest costume ever!!! My youngest brother taught me this when he told me the day before my halloween party he was coming as "an old man". I was so pissed off at him for taking the easy way out. He arrived with an old crappy suit (very old - bought at a one of those second hand places) old glasses, and had filled his hair with flour to make it look white (when the flour accumulated on his shoulders he blamed the dandruff of course! So anyway....he turns up - I am peeved, and he plays the part ALLLLLL NIGHT!!!! He never once sways from the old man character..... We had to hike a little ways down to a creek to get clues for the party and the whole time - he STAYS in character....amazing - he had girls around him non-stop and I SWEAR he looked so much like my old dad it frightened both me and my other brother. SO - YES old - time costumes are great and DO work
but - stay in character.......and watch the young ones hang on your every word!
If you have any single friends...warn them that the "old men" are "dirty old men" heeheee....and the old ladies.....well you KNOW what you can do too!!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Get one of those aluminum walker things elderly people use. She could walk around the party stepping on everyone's toes with it.
Carry a tote bag with items like Poly-Grip, Ben-Gay, Efferdent, Ensure energy drinks, Depends undergarments, etc. in it.
Make her one of those Life-Alert garage door remote lookin' things to wear around her neck.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The challenge was NO MONEY!  

I will post pics tomorrow, maybe, if my wife won't kill me. It was hilarious. Hardly anyone dressed up, even though there was a theme.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My "Old Man" costume showed up a few years ago and I have been in it ever since!
I am cursed! I can't take it off!
There it is in my mirror again! Wrinkles, grey hair, a "hitch" in my "Git-along"!
and I still have all that new snow to shovel! Where's a Boy Scout needing to help a geezer when you need one?
I'm not "in my 40s", that's when I was born!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Heehee, Gym. I am the same way. I thought of sending Wilbret my photo so he could have his wife copy it, but decided she would be too old looking.
Actually, I'm the same age as the year I was born. A guy I work with asked me how old I was, and I gave him that answer. It took him about three seconds to figure it out.


----------

